# Mac OS 10.5 sur iMac G5



## Onmac (25 Août 2010)

Bonjour a tous,
J'ai un iMac  G5 sans iSight Barrettes d'origine et j'ai entendu parler que Léopard tournait sur les G5.
Si oui, comment procédé?
Désolé pour les précision de mon iMac, je n'en sais pas plus.
Il a juste un Disque dur de 250Go.


----------



## lepetitpiero (26 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

Oui Leopard tournera sur ta machine... par contre trouver une version boite de Leopard c'est autre chose, car celui-ci n'est plus en vente depuis la sortie de Snow leopard ( 10.6 ) ( incompatible avec ton G5 )

Tu en trouveras sure-bay  ( attention prend bien les version boite ( DVD noir ) si tu passes par les enchères ne monte pas à plus de 70 De plus si tu étais sous Tiger ( 10.4 ) tu peux te tourner vers une version upgrade ( moins cher) toujours sur DVD noir  ( Fuis les DVD gris ce sont des versions spécifiques à une machines ils ne fonctionneront pas.  http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150412089946#ht_3136wt_904  ( pour 55  ) ça vaut le coup... 

Autre point, coté RAM ça serait bien d'en ajouter un peu ( si tu as 512 Mo ) Le mieux serait de passer à 1go voir 2Go

Peux-tu nous donner plus d'infos.. cic sur la pomme puis à propos de ce mac ... Donne nous la fréquence processeur et la ram

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h55 ----------

*??? Je vois dans ton profil que tu indiques Leopard 10.5 ????   Serait- ce une erreur ? 

Attention à ne pas confondre Snow Leopard ( 10.6 )  et Leopard ( 10.5 ) Sur ton G5 Snow Leopard tu peux oublier *


----------



## Onmac (26 Août 2010)

Merci pour les infos, 
Mon G5, c'est un 2GHz 1go de ram
Mais juste pour avoir 10.5 (qui ne change pas énormément, il faut payer entre 50 et 70&#8364 
Sur mon profil, c'est mon MacBook Pro, mais il n'est pas mon ordinateur principal (seulement celui du boulot, même si je le ramème chez moi pour bosser.
Cordialement


----------



## lepetitpiero (26 Août 2010)

Et oui faut payer... à chaque changement d'OS ( Mac osX ou windows)


----------



## jcfaggia (26 Août 2010)

Salut,
A titre indicatif, j'ai essayé de mettre 10.5 sur mon G5 rev 2.
Pas très concluant, moins réactif que Tiger, connection WIFI très longue à s'établir ou pas établie du tout.
 Mon 1,8 Ghz n'est pas fait pour ça. Je suis vite revenu à Tiger,  ça marche mieux.
Pour info.


----------



## Onmac (26 Août 2010)

As tu trouver la raison de cet "lenteur" en 10.5, et en ajoutant de la RAM, es ce que ça serait mieux?
Quel est la capacité de votre RAM sur votre iMac G5 avec Léopard ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (26 Août 2010)

il a 2Go ( voir sa signature) et c'est le maximum que peut accepter ce modèle. ( tout comme le tien )


----------



## jcfaggia (26 Août 2010)

J'ai  aussi 2 Go de RAM sur le macbook  intel 1,83 Ghz et Snow tourne à merveille. Aussi vite que sur mon 24 ' . 
J'en ai bêtement conclu que Snow n'est pas optimisé pour Power PC.
C'est principalement la connexion capricieuse du WIFI qui m'a fait revenir à Tiger.
Je suis tout de même intéressé par des retours d'expériences.


----------



## Onmac (26 Août 2010)

D'accord mais il faut déjà que je trouve le DVD 10.5.
Une autre chose, il n'y peut pas avoir de casse au cas où, ça viendrais a mal tourner?


----------



## Sly54 (26 Août 2010)

jcfaggia a dit:


> Salut,
> A titre indicatif, j'ai essayé de mettre 10.5 sur mon G5 rev 2.
> Pas très concluant, moins réactif que Tiger, connection WIFI très longue à s'établir ou pas établie du tout.
> Mon 1,8 Ghz n'est pas fait pour ça. Je suis vite revenu à Tiger,  ça marche mieux.
> Pour info.


+1
C'est aussi le ressenti que j'ai eu sur mon ancien G5 rev A; (1,8 gHz, 2 Go de RAM). Mais les avis divergent sur ce point !

@ Onmac : et 2 Go de RAM, c'est la maximum accepté sur ces machines, donc rien de possible de ce côté là !


----------



## Onmac (26 Août 2010)

merci,
j'ai retrouver un vieux DVD apple universelle mais ppaas de DVD gris de tiger ! au cas ou si je revient sur Tiger.
y a t-il un risque de casse? du systeme?


----------



## iMacounet (26 Août 2010)

10.5 sur un G5@1.8 Ghz avec 2.0 Gb de ram est un peu lent.


----------



## jcfaggia (26 Août 2010)

Onmac a dit:


> merci,
> j'ai retrouver un vieux DVD apple universelle mais ppaas de DVD gris de tiger ! au cas ou si je revient sur Tiger.
> y a t-il un risque de casse? du systeme?


Je ne comprends pas bien. Un DVD de quoi? Si c'est leopard, tu peux essayer et puis revenir sur Tiger après. Pas  de risque de "casser "quoi que ce soit ds le système. Mais si tu n'as pas le DVD Tiger, il faut que tu fasse un clone bootable de ton disque actuel pour pouvoir revenir. Evidemment si tu as Tiger installé actuellement !
Sinon direction Ebay, il doit bien y avoir du DVD noir Tiger en vente.


----------



## Onmac (26 Août 2010)

D'après d'autre forum, Tiger tourne mieux en général que Léopard sur PPC G5 et PPC G4.
Es ce que ça en vaut la peine?


----------



## Sly54 (26 Août 2010)

Onmac a dit:


> D'après d'autre forum, Tiger tourne mieux en général que Léopard sur PPC G5 et PPC G4.


On est d'accord, c'est ce qu'on a écrit



Onmac a dit:


> Es ce que ça en vaut la peine?


De quoi ? De passer de Tiger à Leo ? Ben nous on trouve que non. Après, c'est toi qui voit :mouais:


----------



## Onmac (26 Août 2010)

Merci de ton conseils et je vais les suivre, donc je ne passerais pas a Léopard, 

Merci a tous de m'avoir aidé ! 
Je clos cette discussions en résolu !


----------



## Pamoi (27 Août 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> 10.5 sur un G5@1.8 Ghz avec 2.0 Gb de ram est un peu lent.






> La signature: _iMac G5 20" 1.8 Ghz HS _


_

_C'est un peu lent.  Forcément.  _
_


----------



## iMacounet (27 Août 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> _
> 
> _C'est un peu lent.  Forcément.  _
> _


Quand il fonctionnait.


----------

